# pollen for resale?



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Go the the local heathfood store and look for who does the packaging for it locally in your area and contact them. Cleaning pollen is a lot of work...so unless you have mucho time on your hands I would sell it to someone who has a machine and the market. It is sold to the packagers around here for about 3.50 a lb. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## stangardener (Mar 8, 2005)

the sundance pollen trap folks have a good write up. a search should bring it up. 
my experiance has been with the $15 betterbee traps. very little cleaning (a few dead bees, big enough to pick by hand). i leave it out to dry a couple days and then freeze it. 
i market it in labled zip-lock bags for what comes out to about $1 an ounce.


----------



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

we are building a market for the honey and we have several request for pollen. I have sundance pollen traps just wanting to know how others bottle it for resale. I have seen some on the shelves in stores. I was under the assumption that you need to keep it refridgerated? Thanks.

Matt


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

I keep and sell mine frozen. I too, as stangardner does, package it in plastic bags with labels on it. I sell it for $18.00 per pound. I found a health food store near here selling it
at $39.00 per pound. They run out and asked me to supply them some. Maybe next year.


----------

